# bass tracker pro17 wiring help



## red95gtcoupe (Feb 20, 2011)

I recently purchased an 88 bass tracker and have been going through and cleaning up some of the wiring. As of now, everything works except the flasher (Eagle in-dash 1) and auto aerator. The flasher will power up if the power and ground are hooked directly to power and ground, but not when switched. The aerator works in the manual position, but not auto. Both switches appear to be wired together into a round black cylinder under the dash (relay?) It is a sealed black unit a couple inches long and maybe an inch and half in diameter. Also, the timer switch only has two of the three hookups wired to anything. Shouldn't it have a ground, power and out? I have attached a (crappy) diagram i drew in paint since trying to describe the diagram would be wordy and confusing. Can I just wire the aerator to the timer, and the flasher switch just to the normal ground? Or should I eliminate the flasher switch ground going to the cylinder if it is a relay? Sorry if this is confusing.

Brian


----------



## red95gtcoupe (Feb 20, 2011)

Whoops, forgot the finish labeling the switches. The two center posts on each switch go the the fuse panel for power. The top right post on the aerator switch goes back to the aerator.

brian


----------



## red95gtcoupe (Feb 20, 2011)

After searching some more it seems the cylinder may be the actual timer. If so the brown wire would be ground, green wire power to aerator, yellow input from time selector switch and red power in? Correct me if I am wrong but that is what it appears to me. So would the time selector switch need a ground as well? Does anyone have a diagram of their timer?


----------



## Jim (Feb 22, 2011)

Bumping this to see if anyone can help!


----------



## red95gtcoupe (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the bump. I cleaned up the connections some more and that seems to have worked. The Flasher fires right up and the aerator turns on and off when in Auto. I really need to go back through and get a new fuse panel and redo the switch wiring.

Brian


----------

